# Some bass heavy tracks that aren't hip hop/R&B



## cytribe

I haven't the ability to post links yet so do a youtube search.

First up a London Jazz/Electro Fusion band "These New Puritans" and their track "We Want War"

The intro bass hits are brutal, and then descends into a throbbing held keys bass line. 





Next is Swedish Electronic artist "Fever Ray" and her track "If I had a heart"
Once again a mix of deep keys and low bass line. 






Next is Brooklyn Goth Metal band "Type O Negative" and their track "Suspended in Dusk" which probably has the most bass heavy vocals of any track I've heard. 






Thought I'd finish up with a dubstep track that makes peoples brains rattle, a Tokyo artist named "Ajaipai" and his track "Brain". When the bass kicks in at around 43 seconds it's like your car is inside a jackhammer.


----------



## The Dude

Gomez - In Our Gun - With Lyrics (by Mccv) - YouTube

Low stand up bass. Great band.


----------



## Brian10962001

Look up Allegaeon Accelerated Evolution. Excellent recording, and the drum/ dual guitar solo's starting at 4min =


----------



## Wheres The Butta

I love that dubstep track. Reminds me of noisia - machine gun in a lot of ways.


----------



## The Dude

Another tune that I dig that has some solid midbass and low end to it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V97FtUZ8aDQ
Some decent drumming going on there, also. Another couple of good ones:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBWhb_J15pU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLkkSZNzhZI


----------



## folgrz




----------



## madmaxz

Pretty Lights - Keep Em Bouncin - YouTube

Pretty Lights - Hot Like Dimes - YouTube

Pretty Lights -Pretty Lights - After Midnight - YouTube

Pretty Lights -Pretty Lights vs. Led Zeppelin HD Colorado Recap - YouTube


Bassnectar - Bass Head (Official) - YouTube

Cozza Frenzy - YouTube

Bassnectar - Amorphous Form - YouTube

Bassnectar - Bass Head - YouTube


----------



## Se7en

Trentemoller 

Good ****!


----------



## sicmazda6

Ruka by Sublime


----------



## madmaxz

Younger Brother - I Am A Freak - YouTube

The Crystal Method - PhD - YouTube


----------



## theothermike

rock:

Chevelle - Comfortable Liar !!!!!!!!!!! and Closure

Puddle of Mudd - Nobody told me

Incubus - Warning, nice to know you

Sevendust - Waffle, Denial

Korn - Got the life, blind

Slipknot - pulse of the maggots

Celldweller - frozen

industrial rock band that shadows in the light of bands like stabbing westward from the 90's and even some like powerman 5000, even a little nine inch nails stuff and rammstein but not as hard. crazy bouncy bubbly bass that just constantly waves and evolves.

Celldweller - Frozen - YouTube

House Music:
Deadmau5 songs like - Sofie Needs a Ladder !!!!, some chords, ghosts n' stuff (not the remix with vocals, but the instrumental version), Raise Your Weapons, Bad Selection, Animal Rights

Chuckie - Mutfakta, Move it 2 the drum (promise land remix),

Trance:
Ferry Corsten - Feel it is pretty low

DJ Eco - American Blues (is crazy melodic and midbass / bass heavy)

Max Graham - F.Y.C original

Break Beat / High Impact:

The prodigy - voodoo people (pendulum remix), serial thrilla <!!!

dubstep:
cracks (flux pavilion) - freestylers

anything by datsik, flux pavillion, sub focus, nero, skrillex, or even numbernine6, mt. eden dubstep


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy

Probably one of the best songs ever recorded live. Turns from a dream to a nightmare at 6:32.

Bass and midbass like you wouldn't believe. Make sure and listen/watch in 720 or 1080 HD

Sigur Rós | Untitled #8 (Full Version) (Heima DVD) - YouTube

Uploading the studio version of this song in 320 kbps for you guys at the moment, will post when finished.

EDIT: Here's the link - http://www.mediafire.com/?2441q2ttqdgff87


----------



## SoundChaser

Planet X
If I had to label this music I would say progressive heavy metal. Their cd’s are well recorded with lots of heavy bass.

Planet X - Matrix Gate - YouTube

Planet X - Desert Girl - YouTube



Earthworks (fusion jazz)
A subwoofer is a must, the double bass gets low.

Bill Bruford's Earthworks-My Heart declares A Holiday - YouTube


Also check out Bill Buford’s acoustic reincarnation of Earthworks, which is closer to purer jazz.


----------



## sangellga

A few of the more extreme metal bands that have some solid bass

Job for a Cowboy - Entombment of a Machine




Insane bass for a metal band

Cyrptosy - Pestilence that walketh in Darkness




Flo Mounier is one insane drummer

Dimmu Borgir - The Serpentine Offering




Very fast double kick drums.

Hypocrisy - Warpath




Dayum!

Lastly, Steel Panther - Eyes of a Panther (not extreme at all but worth mentioning)




Spoof 80s Metal band, these guys are funny as hell but their songs have some solid bass mixed in.


----------



## PiastXD

from a friend of mine:

Bukez Finezt - Buckshot (Original Mix) - YouTube

Bukez Finezt - Shut Up! (Dubstep) - YouTube

Dub Crookz:
Dub Crookz - Monkey VIP - YouTube


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Along the lines of sangellga's post....

Impending Doom - There Will Be Violence, the whole cd has tons of bass.


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy

Bush's "Deconstructed" album and White Zombie's "Super Sexy Swingin' Grooves" album


----------



## KAP

Morph the Cat from Donald Fagens album Morph the Cat.


----------



## getonerd

In for the kill by la roux the dubstep remix I think 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Micksh

Beginning of "Welcome to the Machine" by Pink Floyd, and the whole "Bachbusters" album by Don Dorsey is phenomenal!


----------



## SHOToonz

a little away from the usual listings, but check out Peter Gabrial's "I Grieve" off the City Of Angels soundtrack. It gets REAL nasty around the 4:30 mark.


----------



## gnesterenko

Ok, long list, something I've been meaning to put together for some time. Careful listening to all this back to back - brain damage may result. Be sure to turn the quality up to 1080p or 720p or whatever highest available! Enjoy!

Dubba Jonny - A Brief Introduction to Dubstep Production

Chasing Shadows - Amirah

Magnetic Man - The Bug

Magnetic Man - K Dance (this is my test for how 'fast' a sub setup is)

Magnetic Man - MAD

Fine Cut Bodies - Beaver Blink (Ooah Remix)

Feed Me - Blood Red

Feed Me - Cloudburn (ft. Tasha Baxter)

Feed Me - Strange Behaviour (ft. Tasha Baxter)

Excision & Datsik - Boom (SkisM Remix)

Datsik & Chaosphere - Eradicate 

Cascade - Hyper

Djunya - Contact

Ajapai & Adroa - Decimation

Chase and Status - Eastern Jam

Downlink - Emergency

Emalkay - Fabrication

Emalkay - Mecha (One of my all-time favorites - like go Optimus Prime!)

Emalkay - Monsters (This one digs deeper then most tracks I know)

Doctor P - Gargoyle

Deadmau5 - Raise Your Weapon (Noisia Remix) (about 1:50 into it)

Deadmau5 - One Trick Pony (Featuring SOFI)

BogTroTTeR- Hostile Contact (X-Files Theme!)

Chasing Shadows - ILL

Rusko - Jahova

Rusko - Woo Boost (Can't ignore this classic)

Liquid Stranger - Jolt

Liquid Stranger - Nintendo

Liquid Stranger - Robot Rox

Truth - Legion (a wicked wicked mix of Dead Can Dance by The Host of Seraphim)

Truth - Masters of the Stars

Hadouken - Oxygen (Gemini Remix)

Laid Blak - Red (Chasing Shadows Remix)

Tim Healey & Calvertron - Rock It Roll It (DirtyLoud remix)

Skrillex - Scary Monsters and Nice Spirits (Noisia Remix)

Skrillex - Scatta (a bit of hip-hop to it)

Nero - Welcome to Reality

Nero - Something Else (This one is truly something else)

Pendulum - The Island Part 2 (Dusk)

Matta - Chaos Reigns

Matta - Prototype

Steve Aoki & Sidney Samson - Wake Up Call (Datsik Remix)

Cookie Monsta - Frontline

Samples - Caribbean Heat

Gil Scott-Heron and Jamie xx - NY Is Killing Me

Cutline - Alive

Flux Pavilion - Bass Cannon (the name says it all )

Noisia - Alpha Centauri (Excision & Datsik Remix)

K Theory - Air

Spor - Pacifica (Chasing Shadows Remix)

Bassnectar & Seth Drake - Above & Beyond

Klaypex - Hit Me

You're welcome 

================
Link to the Pandora Station based on some, and the source of other songs on this list, if you care to partake of the goodness.
Nastiest Dubs
Warning - station is still a work in progress, though I'm refining it on a daily basis.


"The views expressed here are mine and do not reflect the official opinion of my employer or the organization through which the Internet was accessed."


----------



## DR OBLIVION

If you really want to get your subs moving, try this track out. It's an Alice In Wonderland mix by Pogo comprised of audio from the movie. A really bass heavy track that goes low.

You can download the MP3 free on his website POGOMIX.

Raining In Wonderland





Wishery


----------



## DR OBLIVION

Prince(Dubstep Remix)-Deftones Fast forward to 2:43 for the drop.





Circles-Incubus





Concreto-Fear Factory (all I could find was cover videos)






Heart In A Cage-The Strokes


----------



## blackstang

Totally agree sangellga, the whole Doom EP from Job For A Cowboy has crazy amounts of bass. Some other bass heavy metal would be anything from All Shall Perish, The Devil Wears Prada, Meshuggah, older Bring Me the Horizon.


----------



## Oscar

Napalm Death

http://youtu.be/T8i_4HIJh9I


----------



## Sean Morrison

Steve Earle - Copperhead Road

Nine Inch Nails - Closer

Green Day - Longview


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS

Crystal Method Vegas album...one of my favorite SQ demo discs of all time. Lots of unique bass in nearly every track. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenreau

PJ Harvey - To Bring You My Love. About half of the songs have killer bass lines.

Kenreau


----------



## TheScottishBear

Chemical brothers ” setting sun”
Bjork ” hyperballad”
Massive attack ” karmacoma”
Armin van buuren ” love you more” original mix
Modest mouse ” fire it up”
Portishead ” numb”
And I know its crazy but Franz Ferdinand ”take me out”
When you want to run them out of the car...Prodigy ”diesel power”


----------



## jtaudioacc

3 of my favorites from way back:

Billy Ocean - There Will Be Sad Songs (With Download) - YouTube

Flashdance What A Feeling - Irene Cara Official Video - YouTube

Michael Jackson - Man In The Mirror - YouTube


----------



## trumanbonner

Chemical brothers ” setting sun” and Nine Inch Nails - Closer are the tracks which i like most among all the tracks.
________________
Airport Car Parking


----------



## Schizm

A Perfect Circle - The Package 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqJJwv_Caaw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Exodus' Bonded by Blood especially the live version off Another Lesson In Violence


----------



## tonesmith

06 Do You Believe_.mp3 - 18.05MB

Hi, this is a hq 320kbps version of this track. You can download the mp3 with that link. It is electronic type music, so if thats not your cup of tea, best not click. For those that Like it I have several more hq edm tracks to share. 

Id also like to add the Incubus SCIENCE album (their only good one imo) is also very bass heavy.


----------



## Toxis

Anything Dubstep if it's your cup of tea. Hammers!!


----------



## CaptEditor

I highly recommend you listen to the entire album "The Perfect Drug" by Nine Inch Nails!

Wow some killer bass lines in there!

The Perfect Drug - YouTube (Original)

The Perfect Drug [Meat Beat Manifesto] - YouTube (Meat Beat Manifesto)

The Perfect Drug (Plug) - YouTube (Plug)

http://youtu.be/8R84cjb4X9c (Nine Inch Nails)

The Perfect Drug [Spacetime Continuum] - YouTube (Space Time Continuum)

Can't find a link (The Orb)


----------



## Mark the Bold

^^^^^^^^^^

Trent Reznor Rocks.

Try this track. 

Trent Reznor & Atticus Ross - On We March - The Social Network - YouTube

It just doesn't get better than this for tight and DEEP bass. State of the art studio tracks here folks. This track will bring home theater subs into the spotlight. Lord knows what it will do to some of your vehicles.


----------



## CaptEditor

Yeah I just heard that one on my headphones last night after downloading the free 6-track! My car subwoofer is in transit and I can't wait to install it so I can listen to some of my favorite tracks and actually FEEL them! :laugh:

I've got a few more for ya:

Meat Beat Manifesto - Return to Bass
From the album Autoimmune
Meat Beat Manifesto - Return To Bass - YouTube

The Prodigy - The Way It Is (Live Remix)
oh man Thriller!
the prodigy the way it is (live remix) - YouTube

Revolution Void - City Lights At Night
From the free album Thread Soul (Creative Commons License)
This has some bad ass slap bass!
Revolution Void - City Lights at Night - YouTube

The Deftones - Lucky You
From the album Deftones
Deftones - Lucky You + Lyrics - YouTube

Fear Factory - Shock, and Edgecrusher
First two tracks from the album Obsolete
Fear Factory - 01- Shock - YouTube
Fear Factory - 02 - Edgecrusher - YouTube

Massive Attack - Teardrop
From album Mezzanine
Massive Attack - Teardrop - YouTube

nervous_testpilot - Concentrate
from Frozen Synapse Soundtrack
nervous_testpilot - Concentrate (Frozen Synapse OST) - YouTube

nervous_testpilot - Isometric Dancefloor (free download)
Isometric Dancefloor by nervous_testpilot on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Nine Inch Nails - Where Is Everybody
album Things Falling Apart
Where Is Everybody? (Version) - YouTube

same album - The Great Collapse
The Great Collapse - YouTube

also same album - 10 Miles High **subsonic warning**
I'm not sure if the youtube version clips the sub bass audio, but use caution at high volume since there is some pretty good sub bass for about half the song
10 Miles High - YouTube

*Interesting Nine Inch Nails note: The bass for the album Broken was mixed out of phase between left/right. Why? Dunno!



There's a variety to keep you busy for a bit.  I better stop and link some more in a few days!


-Kevin


----------



## LGHT_

Wow I love this thread. I enjoy hip hop, but starting to enjoy more upbeat stuff that more depth than just an 808 and a nice beat. 

Where do you guys get your music from? I tried downloaded some of the audio from the you-tube video's and even the 720hd format only gives me a 151kbps 44khz track. Was looking for at least 192k files.


----------



## PottersField

I use Pirate Bay myself. I occasionally use Frostwire but with Pirate Bay I can pretty much find anything I want and the downloads are much faster and typically better quality.

I have a wide selection of music, here's some bass heavy stuff I listen to:

Adele - Rolling in the Deep (surprisingly rendered my rear view mirror completely useless)
311 - Amber
Deftones - Rocket Skates, Around the Fur
Index Case - Sincere, Silent Side of You
Matisyahu - King Without a Crown
Korn - Blind, Shoots and Ladders
Rage Against the Machine - No Shelter, Ghost of Tom Joad
Ted Neugent - Stranglehold
Flobots - Anything off the Fight With Tools album. It's rap-ish, but more like Rage Against the Machine.
Mudvayne - Not Falling, Happy?, World So Cold
Street Sweeper Social Club - Clap For the Killers
Primus - Pick a song. Les Claypool is a beast.
Sublime - Santeria
Pink Floyd - Money
Cake - Going the Distance


----------



## CaptEditor

Depeche Mode - John The Revelator
from album Playing The Angel
Depeche Mode | John The Revelator [Official Video] - YouTube

Blue Man Group - Piano Smasher
from album The Complex
Piano Smasher by likeyourownshit on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

The Prodigy - Thunder
from album Invaders Must Die
Thunder - The Prodigy - YouTube


----------



## Bugflipper

Tearjerker by Korn has some very high output sub bass. It gets difficult to breathe at times with the pressure on your abdomen.

Santaria by Sublime

The Agonist both albums, a 3rd is to be released soon. Just amazingly quick double pedal kick drums. Isn't extremely bassey, but such a brutal attack, again it gets difficult to breathe at times. Beauty and the beast style from a female vocalist.

Kittie, their live album. Beauty and the beast style vocalization from an all girl band.

Otep, pretty well anything, almost has a chanting, poetic, ranting sound from a female vocalist. Not everyones cup of tea.

Anything from Korn they have a new dubstep album that is very strange with synthesized sub bass shifts called The Path of Totality. Everyone knows their style on the other albums. A strong bass guitar, drum and a bit of synthesized sub bass throughout.

Owl City pretty much every song. I guess it's kind of a pop synthesized sound Fireflies is one of his more popular songs. A little to light for me but some of you may enjoy.

Dope, Ministry, NIN and KMFDM all have somewhat of an industrial dance vibe depending on timeline. Of coarse generally with vulgar lyrics. 

Pearl Jam- Wishlist and Black

Quite a few Lacuna Coil and Evanescence songs

Metallica the self titled "Black" album. It gets old quick because every song was played to death back in the day but still worth a go every now and then.

Sorry, I don't know how to imbed.


----------



## snyderd758

metallica- blackened.choo choo train effect is awesome.avenged sevenfold buried alive.


----------



## joemk69

Survivor - Eye Of The Tiger - YouTube

Michael Jackson - Billie Jean - YouTube

Enigma - Sadeness [HQ] - YouTube

C & C Music factory - Everybody dance now - YouTube


----------



## mcgilvrey007

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lF9ZhUnNXxw

This is from Coheed and Cambria's latest album, Year of the Black Rainbow called "Pearl of the Stars"

This song used to make my body rattle when I had my SPG's


----------



## UNCchef

Avenged Sevenfold-Dangerline, Slipknot-Spit It Out, Lacuna Coil-Cold Heritage Lacuna Coil-When a Dead Man Walks, Red Jumpsuit Apparatus-Valentine,The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus-Your Guardian Angel, Story Of The Year-Anthem Of Our Dying Day, Killswitch Engage-Rise Inside, Tokio Hotel- Noise, Tokio Hotel-Darkside of the Sun,Demon Hunter- Follow The Wolves,The Who-Who Are You, The Eagles-Take It To The Limit,Ozzy- Fire In The Sky...


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

VOGUE by Madonna.
If your subs can handle it.


----------



## Knobby Digital




----------

